# Opera Singer Out of Work Because of Chronic Farting



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...r-unable-to-sing-without-farting-9080793.html


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

That's quite hilarious, actually.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Sad and hilarious. Both.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

poor woman; on top of her health issues now the whole world knows. Suppose things work out, imagine seeing her on stage and thinking back to all this... I can't say I've ever wondered what happens if a singer lets one rip whilst singing but now I will.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Certainly a disturbing level of detail in that article. Not *really* necessary to know all that.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

On the bright side, she can now sing the Papageno/Papagena duet on her own.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Vinyl said:


> Certainly a disturbing level of detail in that article. Not *really* necessary to know all that.


How can you say such thing, many people will benefit from reading this, not to mention the singer herself who will surely feel more comfortable knowing that so many people have read about her problem and send her their supportive thoughts. The Independent is pride of British press.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hehe. Of course. Who am I to judge...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Aramis said:


> How can you say such thing, many people will benefit from reading this, not to mention the singer herself who will surely feel more comfortable knowing that so many people have read about her problem and send her their supportive thoughts. The Independent is pride of British press.


It also serves the community as a warning to anyone contemplating front row seats.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> It also serves the community as a warning to anyone contemplating front row seats.


Or natural childbirth: sign up for a Caesarian from the start!


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I heard that she produces a loud and deadly legato phrase. But her rubato clears the hall.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually, the surgically induced link between her colon and her ****** is a serious medical problem. Whoever botched that operation committed major malpractice.


----------



## AegnorWildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> On the bright side, she can now sing the Papageno/Papagena duet on her own.


You are lucky I'm done with my morning coffee, or you'd owe me a keyboard.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Revenant said:


> I heard that she produces a loud and deadly legato phrase. But her rubato clears the hall.


:lol: I don't think I'm going to think about legato and rubato the same way again.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

deggial said:


> :lol: I don't think I'm going to think about legato and rubato the same way again.


In that case I won't mention any appogiattura issues here.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've also heard that gastric bypass surgeries often produce chronic, what died here gas.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Why am I reminded of Mason Williams pop record "Classical Gas?"


----------

